# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Algemene vragen over zorginstellingen >  Wachttijdbemiddeling

## ClaartjeG

Hallo allemaal,

Ik ben nieuw hier en vroeg me na het lezen van de vele verhalen af of veel mensen te maken hebben met lange wachttijden voor medische behandelingen? Heb namelijk begrepen dat Menzis nu voor alle Nederlanders wachttijdbemiddeling aanbiedt, kosteloos! Gemiddeld worden hierdoor de wachttijden voor ziekenhuisopnames al met 42 dagen verkort. Wellicht dat iemand geholpen is met deze informatie? Heb al positieve verhalen gehoord, dus het is zeker de moeite waard om hier eens naar te kijken!

Hoor graag jullie ervaringen!

Groeten,

Claartje

----------


## Ronald68

Claartje,

Dan hoop ik voor je dat je niet verzekerd bent bij Menzis want dan betaal je dus ook voor mijn. Als Menzis voor iedereen regelt dat ze gemiddeld 42 dagen eerder aan de beurt zijn kan dat dus standaard ook zonder bemiddeling.
Verder vind ik die bemiddeling grote onzin. Als je vind dat het te lang duurt moet je gewoon bellen. Toen ik maar steeds niet opgeroepen werd voor mijn knie operatie heb ik 3 telefoontjes gepleegd naar het ziekenhuis en 1 naar de verzekeraar, die me een privé kliniek aanbood. In het derde telefoontje naar het ziekenhuis in de buurt zei ik dat ze me van de wachtlijst konden halen omdat ik naar een privé kliniek kon. En wonder boven wonder lag ik binnen 10 dagen op de tafel, veel excuus, ze waren vergeten te bellen.

Een ziekenhuis is ook gewoon een bedrijf dat omzet moet draaien en winst moet maken. Boze klanten die weglopen willen ze absoluut niet. Daar moet je als klant gewoon gebruik van maken. Bevestig telefonische gemaakte beloften altijd even per fax of email zodat je daar op terug kan vallen.
Laat je werkgever anders eens een telefoontje doen, indien de aandoening regelmatige afwezigheid oplevert.

----------


## ClaartjeG

Hallo Rob,

Als verzekerde bij Menzis draai je niet op voor de kosten van de wachttijdbemiddeling. Je eigen verzekering betaalt namelijk nog steeds de kosten van de behandeling. Menzis zoekt alleen uit in welke ziekenhuizen (eerder) plaats is voor behandeling. Vaak is het namelijk zo, dat er bij het ene ziekenhuis een lange wachtlijst is, terwijl een ander ziekenhuis lege bedden heeft. Een simpele oplossing dus, maar wel doeltreffend. Deze infographic geeft schematisch weer hoe de wachttijdbemiddeling werkt. 

Gelukkig heeft het bij jou geholpen om achter het ziekenhuis aan te bellen, maar dat geldt niet voor iedereen. Misschien dat deze maatregel voor hun wel een oplossing kan bieden! Dat zou toch mooi zijn?

Groet,

Claartje

----------


## Ronald68

Claartje,

Ik bedoelde dat Menzis een dienst levert, namelijk het uitzoeken. Hierbij worden kosten gemaakt en deze kosten komen voor rekening van Menzis. Zelf zit ik bij de Amersfoortse en zoals ik al aangaf doen die dat op verzoek ook, zelfs privé klinieken. Echter omdat deze vrij ver van huis was ben ik daar niet op in gegaan en heb zelf het ziekenhuis onder druk gezet.
Maar bedenk wel dat behandelingen die in een ziekenhuis verholpen kunnen worden, die zonder behandeling ook geld kosten (fysio/medicijnen/thuizsorg) dat die meer voorrang krijgen dan iets waar je ook gerust een jaar mee door kunt lopen zonder de verzekeraar op kosten te jagen want ook deze instanties zijn bedrijven die winst moeten overleggen aan aandeelhouders.

----------


## ClaartjeG

Hi Ronald,

Je hebt gelijk dat je net zo goed zelf het ziekenhuis kunt bellen, zorgverzekeraars hebben namelijk geen invloed op de wachttijden, dat zijn de ziekenhuizen zelf. Maar als het ene ziekenhuis vol is, zal dat aan de patiënt niet gauw een concurrerend ziekenhuis aanraden waar wel plaats is. Menzis houdt steeds bij waar ruimte is, het is voor hun dus een kleine moeite om uit te zoeken waar iemand het snelste terecht kan. Ze nemen deze zorg graag uit handen omdat dit tot minder verspilling (en dus kortere wachttijden) leidt. 

Andere zorgverzekeraars bieden deze dienst overigens inderdaad ook aan. Het enige verschil is dat Menzis het aan iedereen aanbiedt, dus ook aan niet klanten.

----------


## Ronald68

Klopt, maar lijkt me zorgelijk dat verzekeraars zich daar mee gaan bemoeien. Het is een kwestie van tijd voordat de plaats aan de hoogste beider vergeven wordt.

----------


## ClaartjeG

Zorgverzekeraars hebben er uiteindelijk geen belang bij patienten bij slecht bemiddelbare ziekenhuizen onder te brengen. Zij kijken naar de kwaliteit van de zorg, naar hoe lang je moet wachten op een behandeling en hoe goed de communicatie is. Daar lijkt me niks mis mee.

Ik zou wel eens willen weten of er op dit forum mensen zijn die positieve ervaringen hebben met wachttijdbemiddeling. Hoor graag reacties!

----------


## PieterB

Hoi,

ik heb zelf geen ervaring met wachttijdbemiddeling maar een vriend van mij wel. Hij is laatst geholpen aan een liesbreuk in Den Haag en heeft daarbij hulp gehad van de wachttijdbemiddeling van Menzis. Hij zou eerst 4 maanden moeten wachten op zijn operatie in het Haga, maar kon na wachttijdbemiddeling in het Bronovo bijna 3 maanden eerder terecht. Het helpt dus wel.

----------


## ClaartjeG

Hoi Pieter,

Dank voor je reactie, fijn om te horen dat je vriend een positieve ervaring heeft gehad met wachttijdbemiddeling! Dit is precies hoe Menzis het wachttijdenprobleem aanpakt: patienten van de wachtlijsten van ziekenhuis A verwijzen naar de lege(re) operatiekamers van ziekenhuis B. De ziekenhuizen zelf zullen dit niet snel doen, aangezien ze elkaars concurrenten zijn. 

Door wachttijdbemiddeling centraal en voor iedereen aan te bieden, ontstaat een goed overzicht van de beschikbare behandelplekken in ziekenhuizen, waardoor de wachttijden nog verder teruggedrongen kunnen worden.

----------

